# registration help please



## my life (Mar 20, 2013)

i was born and living with my parents in poland 
my father is polish and mother is german both r living in poland
so i have both nationality passport
my husband is from non europe 
he was living in poland with me on resident card now he is with me in germany
we r looking for job
i heared tht my husband need any permission of work
what kind permission he need ?
where he need to apply?
what documents he need to appply?


----------

